# UAE Bank Account For Non-Residents



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello, 
Was wondering if anyone has any info on banks that would allow a non-resident to open a bank account in the UAE? Emirates NBD seems to have this option, but was wondering if other banks might possibly have it. Most of the info online is outdated/vague/non-existent. 
Am asking on behalf of 2 people. Person A is a former UAE resident and has an active bank account with HSBC UAE but apparently they'll have to close the account if the bank keeps pestering them to provide an updated Emirates ID/visa page. I used to think banks would let such people keep an active account so long as they maintain a healthy balance but apparently not the case with that particular bank. 
Person B has never been a UAE resident. 
Both want to keep/move their money as moving funds to their home country is not the wisest decision at the moment.


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mashreq used to do one


----------

